# Anyone own a cordless screwgun



## Rico1982

Still looking to buy a cordless screwgun. I'm using it on 1/2 inch ceiling board. And easily screw a 1000 screws a day. How long would it last?


----------



## sheep

I've always liked these, but i always take the stupid strip holder thing off. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Makita-X...534036?hash=item46376bfa54:g:EXMAAOSweW5VHF1G 

As far as how long, years really. The worst thing is that the part that feeds the screws wears out, but they aren't super expensive. And that's going to happen with any brand. The brushes also wear out eventually as do the triggers. When the motor does eventually wear out, having it replaced shouldn't be very expensive, it isn't in Australia at least.

There are a few different companies that make screwguns these days, whichever you choose, make sure that it has good support for replacement parts, because you'll need them one day.


----------



## embella plaster

Had these bad boys for 3 years i am an all rounder so i dont hang every day but i have been told you hang all day every day you need a head every six months but batterys last half a day each charge in 1 hour the ducks nuts


----------



## pips

I can screw all day long with my brushless Dewalt 20v Li-ion. One thing I have noticed is when using fine thread on the auto-collate is that it can spin them too fast sometimes. So I stick with coarse thread and they sink in all day long no issues. A battery will last a few days for me, I screw off as we hang when time permits (co-worker will do a closet or small room so I go back over and screw off).


----------



## Rico1982

Thanks for the replys. But here in San antonio Texas. We still don't run collated screws. We hand feed every one. We do have access to them but no one uses them screws are just to expensive. Probably need 3 boxes for one house. And contractors don't really make much down here. Everything is so cheap.


----------



## embella plaster

I pay $11.50 a box of 1000 screws collated
A box of loose screws x 1000 i think $9


----------



## sheep

embella plaster said:


> i have been told you hang all day every day you need a head every six months


sounds about right, 6-9 months in my experience when I hung sheet every day.


----------



## Rico1982

I'm looking just to use it for the ceiling as it really sucks to be dragging a cord around and getting tangled all the time. On the walls corded guns don't bother me so much. If I get the dewalt brushless gun. I know they run about 2 bills with the 2. 0 lion battery. But thinking of getting the 4.0 battery combo pack.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I've been running the dewalt and I never drag a cord anymore. 
The brushless motors don't blow dust up in your face when screwing near the floor.
I hang the gun on my pouch all the time so it's always at my right hand and ready to go.
The 2.0 batteries last pretty long, I change 3 times a day when I'm screw man (running wide open).
If I'm the cut guy 1 charge is usually enough.
It take a long time to break-in the clutch, I got mine wore in good and it makes a big difference in setting and backing out screws.


----------



## embella plaster

Rico1982 said:


> I'm looking just to use it for the ceiling as it really sucks to be dragging a cord around and getting tangled all the time. On the walls corded guns don't bother me so much. If I get the dewalt brushless gun. I know they run about 2 bills with the 2. 0 lion battery. But thinking of getting the 4.0 battery combo pack.


Corded guns suck balls.....this is 2016 get with it man....not a thaught just do it


----------



## Rico1982

Your right embella plaster. Considerate done!!!


----------



## embella plaster

Rico1982 said:


> Your right embella plaster. Considerate done!!!


U will never look back


----------



## keke

embella plaster said:


> Corded guns suck balls.....this is 2016 get with it man....not a thaught just do it


if you do a lot of heavy duty and exterior frame you will change your opinion about corded


----------



## embella plaster

Agreed keke i was on presuming domestic drywall


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Nah not me if I'm framing its impact driver 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico1982

I'm strictly a drywall hanger. I hang your basic wood subdavision homes. 8/9ft ceilings. Nothing to tough. 1/2 inch board on ceilings. That easy. But since I don't have any helpers at this time it's just me and my brother. I hate screwing. I've always been the cutter. So since I'm screwing most of the time now. I can't stand getting the cord stuck here and there. It unplugging all the nonsense that comes with it. But I'm strictly gonna use it for ceilings. So hopefully it will last longer. As me and my brother will screw the fields after we are completely done with the home.


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Get one you'll never look backm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eurobound

My guys are high rise residential guys. Most of them use Makita because of cost. They usually have it stolen before they can wear it out. Around here Hilti is by far the best and of course most expensive. If you are the kind of guy that wants the best (like the kind of guy that buys festool) then that is your baby. Otherwise Makita will fit the bill. The auto feeder does not make you that much faster compared to a steady and organised hanger placing screws by hand. You lose more time measuring, handling, cutting and placing drywall then you ever will hand placing the screws. I has two guys doing 10000SF of board each by themselves each week without breaking a sweat. When they left I couldn't find a crew of 2 that could do what they did much faster than they did alone. You have to have a system. That will make you more money than the "best gun out there" get the makita cordless and get to work!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockdaddy

My guys are hanging 600-700 sheets a day and most are using the Dewalt 20V.
So far the only big problem is that they do not work on 5/8 ceilings very well. Other than that 2 batteries a day is all the guys are going through.
The cordless guns are great for getting the safety weenies off your back too. Eliminates cords and surge protectors.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Rico, did you buy a cordless yet? How about a update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty

I love my Makita runs all day and sets them right deff worth $75


----------



## 2Board2Care

I use the cordless senco gun. I've never had any issue with it, and would replace it if ever need be. 3 of my guys use the dewalt 20v with the collated attachment, they also work well, but 2 out of 3 have had minor issues with the strips not feeding properly. That could be that they use my senco screws though. Since going over to cordless collated system; I haven't had a corded drill on site, and haven't missed one for a second.
If you buy the strips anywhere besides the big box stores, they are pretty much the same cost as loose screws.


----------



## SPBygga

I have a makita and its great. I keep a can of "compressed air" from the computer shop and give it a blow clean when it sticks, the dust really jambs it up.


----------



## HomeDrywall&Painting

Agreed with others, not for heavy duty drywall. My guys use makita too.


----------



## legendofrock

My main hangers are all using the Hilti cordless guns and routers with the extended battery. 8 guys get 400 sheets of 5/8 all day everyday on two batteries. Guns have a great warranty and repair policy and come with awesome tool bags and chargers.


----------



## AbiKitchBath

We had a sheetrock crew come hang some sheetrock for one of the houses that we built. It only took them 2 days to hand around 200 sheets of 4X12 sheets. They all used a cordless drill and zip cutter to make cuts around windows and outlets. Our remodeling company has this crew take care of all of our drywall work.


----------



## Skill77

3 or 4 years ago if you would have told me i would be using a cordless gun to do all my hanging i would have thought you were crazy. Jump forward to now and you couldn't pry my Milwaukee from my cold dead fingers. Two batteries or so a day and one 5 amp hour in each cutout tool and no darn cords to trip over or wrap around stilts or catch on corners.


----------



## Yallery

Same here- went cordless about 18 months ago and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner. I got the DeWalt gun and ziptool and so far so good. Love it! No cords!


----------



## drythewall

DeWalt is always great when it comes to affordability


----------

